# Cro Cop Signature



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

hey everyone i need an awesome Cro Cop Sig.. Someone hook me up please.. ill donate 30k..


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


>



pretty sweet 
but i bit big


----------

